# grilled pizza ..first attempt



## Captain Morgan (Jun 12, 2007)

not bad, not real good either...didn't have a pizza 
stone so I used a pan...burnt the bottom a little bit.

Carmed some onions..







dough from a can....didn't like it much, but too lazy to make my own.


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 12, 2007)

Looks good to me Cap... I love pizza!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 12, 2007)

Looks good to me brotha!!


----------



## Finney (Jun 12, 2007)

I'd eat that.


----------



## john a (Jun 12, 2007)

Looks good to me.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 12, 2007)

looks good to me.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice pie !


----------



## john pen (Jun 12, 2007)

Looks good brotha...

For my money..I make personal size and cook them directly on the grate. Coals on one side, 'za on the other..2 or 3 mins and there done..nice and crispy on the bottom, brown'd on top !


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 12, 2007)

hmmm...good idea


----------



## john pen (Jun 12, 2007)

I have a plastic rigid cutting board i lube WELL with olive oil..I put the dough on it, make the pie, then slide it onto the grill. That was the hardest thing to do for me in the beginning..getting the raw pie off whatever it was in and onto the grill without destroying it...


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 12, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> I have a plastic rigid cutting board i lube WELL with olive oil..I put the dough on it, make the pie, then slide it onto the grill. That was the hardest thing to do for me in the beginning..getting the raw pie off whatever it was in and onto the grill without destroying it...



Use corn meal on your prep peel or board BOY
Cap use a pizza stone anytime you make pizza. Problems with using a grill is you loose too much heat when you slide it onto the stone & you cant put a cold stone on a hot grill unless you want to crack it
looks good Cap


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 12, 2007)

Yup I am with jb on this I find the oil burns too easily (don't have a stone here) so the cornmeal works well. 

Looks very yummy


We did a couple of store bought pizzas on the Traeger in Paris. It worked well directly on the grill.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jun 12, 2007)

nice lookin pizza.....I like the roll out dough in a pinch too, don't feel so bad


----------



## wittdog (Jun 12, 2007)

My techinque is to spread a chimney full of lit aound the grill with a stone in the middle..and cook the pizza on a pan and then finish on the stone for a few minutes..


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 12, 2007)

Pro TIP ... 

If you don't have a Pizza peel ... an empty flattened out box from a 12 pack (or case) works too !

You have some of those around ....maybe?      8)


----------



## wittdog (Jun 12, 2007)

Or slide it on an upside down baking pan...


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 12, 2007)

Shoot Cappy, I'd eat that.  Looks like a fine square pie to me.


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 12, 2007)

Mamma mia iza good lukin Scicilian Pie Bambino! Bella!


----------



## PantherTailgater (Jun 14, 2007)

Never tried Pizza on the grill but I use four, unglazed ceramic tiles that I bought at Lowes for a pizza stone.  Works pretty good in my oven and they were CHEAP!  

Pizza looks good CM.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 14, 2007)

Here's a simply way to do pizza on the grill. 

http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?p=134251#134251


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 14, 2007)

PantherTailgater said:
			
		

> Never tried Pizza on the grill but I use four, unglazed ceramic tiles that I bought at Lowes for a pizza stone.  Works pretty good in my oven and they were CHEAP!
> 
> Pizza looks good CM.



That sounds like an AWESOME idea!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 14, 2007)

No slaw?? WTF?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 15, 2007)

:ROFL


----------

